# Newbie In So. Cal



## phil2phish (Feb 8, 2013)

Hello fellow Outbackers,
Just bought a 2005 28BHS for me and the 4 women in my life. Wife, twin 10 y/o, and 5 y/o. The bunks are great for the twins and the couch fold out is easy to make up. We can't wait for the first trip...alas there are no reservations to be had this weekend (presidents day). I am looking for a checklist that will help me go through pre-departure, set-up, take down, and storage. I made an effort to find one in the forums...but only found some that don't apply. I used one with my tent trailer (1978 Starcraft just sold for 550.00) but is is missing a lot. I am sure that after a few trips I will not need it....but it would be great to have one before the first trip.
I am looking forward to reading through the forums especially the MODS!
Thanks for looking!
Phil
Thousand Oaks, CA


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome to the site...glad you found us.

I don't have a list, but here are a few things that come to mind...

Arrival....

1 - make sure you level side-to-side before taking Outback off truck. Pop-ups are easy to move by hand...Outbacks are not.
2- Double check all 4 wheels are chocked front and back. Leave safety chain attached to truck as you lift trailer off truck.
3 - Open beer
4 - ....the rest of arrival will fall into place.

Departure
1 - If you use the TV antenna...make sure to lower it.
2 - Turn off hot water heater
3 - Some will say to turn off refrigerator...I don't. I travel to/from camping with frig running.
4 - Clear debris from top of any slide out.
5 - Ensure awning arms are snapped into the locked position
6 - Last thing I do (after everything is hooked up) is to walk around trailer...ensure doors and hatches are locked...tires looks right...double check hitch/chains/pins/plug are attached...then I flip the drain valve and allow the fresh water to drain out as I drive home.

Nice thing about this forum is you will get a LOT of additional comments...just sit back and watch them come rolling in.


----------



## phil2phish (Feb 8, 2013)

I found some resources online...good sam club and others....how does this list look? What am I forgetting?
Thanks again!

Trailer Departure Checklist

Plug in trailer at least 12 hours before leaving
Turn on refrigerator

Tow Vehicle
Check all fluid levels
Oil, Transmission Fluid, Washer Fluid, Radiator and reservoir
Check tire pressure
Lock on hitch pin

Trailer Prep
Check LPG (liquid propane gas)
Battery on/off switch to on position
Latch tongue cover
Check tire pressure on rig (50 PSI)
Check Lugs with torque wrench (110-120) 
Water Heater OFF
Water Pump OFF
Furnace OFF
Lash awning arms
Turn off all lights 
Turn off all fans
Secure all loose items
Close all vents
Close all Cabinets
Close all Windows
Disconnect electrical cords and stow
Close and lock doors
Close and lock all exterior cabinets/utilities
Retract entry steps

Hook Up
Back tow vehicle to trailer
Line up receiver coupling directly over ball
Park tow vehicle with emergency brake engaged 
Lower Receiver to ball making sure latch is secure 
Install Weight Distribution Bars (5 links of chain) 
Install Sway control bar
Hook Safety chain to tow vehicle (crossed under tongue)
Hook break away cable to tow vehicle
Plug in electrical to tow vehicle
Remove all wheel chocks
Turn on headlights and Hazard lights...check trailer lights
Pull forward..check trailer brakes...adjust as needed
Take it slow and easy...you are on Vacation!

Phil


----------



## hautevue (Mar 8, 2009)

List looks good.

My comments from experience:

1. the reefer takes 24 - 36 hours to get cool. Absorption units are never as fast as our in-home compressor units.
So I turn the reefer on 36 - 48 hours before leaving.

2. Put Close Slide on the list. It seems way too obvious, but people have started to drive off with the slideout open! . In my unit, when my slide is closed, it blocks access to the bathroom. So *when* you do it depends on your model. I do it at the very end just before I close the door and flip up the steps.


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

Welcome to the forum.







This has some good basic stuff. Setup Your RV A suggestion on accessories: 1. 30A to 50A pigtail 2. 30A to 20A pigtail 3. Extra white hose 25' 4. Coupler for additional sewer line. 5. 16oz of favorite adult beverage for when the job is done and the chaise is unfolded.









Safe driving and happy camping.


----------

